# Spitfire Audio LABS (Demo song)



## Ryan (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi
Made this fast mock-up this evening using the LABS stuff only. I read a post about the LABS today, so I felt a bit inspired.

Showing off some of the great LABS samples from Spitfire Audio.
LABS in use:
Kalimba
Melodica
Mini Harp
Scary Strings
Charango
Drums
Mandolin
Peel guitar

The Djembe and the Bowed Guitar are my own creations.


----------



## jeremiahpena (Aug 20, 2016)

I really love the ambience of the first two thirds. Feels like it could work great in a modern TV score. The end is such a drastic 180, it completely caught me off guard. There's almost no cohesion between the two sections, they could be entirely different songs. I'm not a fan of the melodica, but it's one of those instruments that is really difficult to make sound good.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 20, 2016)

jeremiahpena said:


> I really love the ambience of the first two thirds. Feels like it could work great in a modern TV score. The end is such a drastic 180, it completely caught me off guard. There's almost no cohesion between the two sections, they could be entirely different songs. I'm not a fan of the melodica, but it's one of those instruments that is really difficult to make sound good.


Hi
Thanks for the listening. 
I know the first half is in a whole other league then the second. All I wanted was to show the versatility of the LABS. Thats why I made two different small tracks in this video. 
In fact, I think I'll make a whole song out of the first part 

the melodica is a hard beast to fit in the mix. Worth a shot anyway. 

Best
Ryan


----------

